# foam bottoms?



## patches2593 (Mar 24, 2012)

so i've been noticing people have been having these foam pieces for their indoor NIC cages. how well do they work? are they strong and waterproof? what are your thoughts about them? I'm looking for a new flooring that has traction, strong, waterproof, not easy to chew.


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 24, 2012)

also how much are they? where can you get them?


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 24, 2012)

If what you are looking for existed, I'd get it too.

But I think the foam squares are sold for babies to crawl on. maybe also as gymnastic mats or for yoga. A rabbit could chew on them, but if the sides were fastened down with duct tape [heavy tape that's usually gray colored], that should reduce the chewing.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 24, 2012)

I find that the mats are waterproof, but the seams are not. So if your rabbit is going pee on them a lot, you may want to put something under the mats to protect your floor. 
They are made of foam, so can be chewed. Some rabbits like to go for the edges, so using duct tape along the edges and seems can be helpful. I have also found that putting duct tape on the spots where a rabbit chews or digs helps prevent then from chewing more. 

You can find them at most hardware stores as well as other department type stores, stores like Walmart or Target should have them. The cost can vary, but they are generally around $15 for a 4 pack (each mat s 2X2ft). They do go on sale from time to time, usually for between $7 and $10. There can also be sets with 6 mats that a a bit more.


----------



## Ape337 (Mar 24, 2012)

I actually used them at first in my NIC cage but one of my bunnies dug and chewed them. So I replaced them with a slightly abrasive ceramic tile ( hubby cut to size ). They're very easy to clean up, but my Humma does not pee outside his litterbox ever. Faith's cage bottom is laminate, but she's an A student with her box too since her spay in January.

Maybe a sheet of lineolium? Just in case of pee accidents, it would be easy to clean up without seams for the urine to seep in to. But some bunnies don't like slick floors. Just brainstorming


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 24, 2012)

i just got a mat from home depot with a rubber side.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 24, 2012)

sounds good


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 25, 2012)

ya but i think he's stressed out. he won't stop chewing EVERYTHING!!!!!! i don't know what to do. i thought he'd be fine now since i added the second floor but i guess not. hes a spoiled little brat that's for sure:vacuum:


----------



## Dulmit (Mar 27, 2012)

There a 2 VERY different types of floor mats.
The first is a soft foam, used for weight rooms or baby play areas. Some bunnies will dig through these, but I find they are cheaper then the other type.

The other type is an interlocking rubber mat used for garage floors. I have this currently in my buns area. I did ducktape the interlocking seams since I wanted them waterproof. These cost about $2.60 per ft^2. As an idea a 4' x 4' pen costs a bit over $40 to floor with this stuff. So far my opinion on this flooring is good, but the cost is high and traction lower than ideal. My buns can still move well on it, but does have some slippage. 

I have slowly come to a realization. It is hard / impossible to find flooring which is waterproof with good traction and not able to be chewed / dug through.

My top 3 floorings so far are. 
1. Garage interlocking mats.
2. Rollout vinyl flooring.
3. Outdoor carpet.


----------

